# Gnobsd



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2010)

http://gnobsd.sri-dev.de/

IMO, it is "dictatorships" of OpenBSD users/developers. What could Debian developers for example say for all of *Buntu derivates?


----------



## aragon (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure I'd call it dictatorship.  OpenBSD is BSD licensed and there's nothing they can do to stop it per se.  I think their dismay at the use of the OpenBSD mailing lists is just being blown out of proportion.  I'm glad I stay in the FreeBSD camp where things are more rational and sane though.


----------

